# WAGO 750-652 zum laufen bringen



## Luesterklemme (30 November 2018)

Guten Abend liebes SPS Forum,

ich bin Elektrotechnikstudent und würde für ein Projekt an der Uni gerne die mir zur Verfügung gestellte SPS mit einem Arduino über RS232 kommunizieren lassen. Bei der SPS handelt es sich um die *WAGO PFC 100* (aus dem Starterkit) mit angebautem *WAGO 750-652 RS-232/-485-Modul*. Als SPS-Programmierungssoftware steht mir das *WAGO e!Cockpit*, also Codesys V3 zur Verfügung.

Ich kenne mich durch meine Ausbildung zum EBT noch halbwegs mit SPS-Programmierung aus. Haben damals zu Lehrzwecken sowas, wie Garagentorsteuerungen auf der Siemens S7 programmiert. Habe aber noch nie ein komplizierteres als ein I/O-Modul verwendet.

Die übergeordnete Frage lautet also: Wie kriege ich das 750-752er Modul zum laufen? 
Vorläufiges Ziel ist, mir einen String (bspw.: „Hallo Wago“) an einen COM-Port meines PCs senden zu lassen.

Mein aktueller Stand:

Habe das Handbuch zum 750-652 gelesen
finde ich nicht sehr hilfreich. Auch das Kapitel „In Betrieb nehmen“ ist für mich sehr kryptisch. 
In Handbuch steht auch irgendwo was von einer „SerComm.lib“, die man in Codesys 2.3 benutzen kann. 
 
Habe diesen Beitrag aus 2012 gefunden
Fast genau mein Anwendungsfall, leider ohne finale Lösung 
Dort wird man verwiesen auf die Wago Anwendungshinweise 
 
Habe den Wago Anwendungshinweis zu „Anwendung der serial_interface_01.lib“ gefunden
Habe noch nicht herausgefunden, wie man Erkenntnisse aus solchen Anwendungshinweisen gewinnt 
Aber dort steht auch irgendwas von einer „SerComm.lib“ 
 
Habe diesen Beitrag aus 2017 gefunden
Genau mein Anwendungsfall 
Hier wird die „Serial Interface.lib“ verwendet 
 
Alle bisher erwähnten Bibliotheken finde ich über den Bibliotheksverwalter mit Bibliothek hinzufügen nicht, jedoch die Serial Communication Bibliothek, zu welcher ich aber keine weiteren Informationen finde. 
Habe über den oben erwähnten WAGO-Anwendungshinweis die Bibliothek SerComm.lib heruntergeladen und versucht diese über die Bibliotheksrepository zu installieren, wurde dann aber mit einem Haufen Fehlermeldungen bombardiert. 

Meine konkrete Frage ist momentan also: 
*Welche Bibliothek muss ich in Codesys 3.5 verwenden um die Funktionen des 750-652-Moduls nutzen zu können?* 
Bzw.: Wo bekomme ich diese Bibliothek ggf. her und wie installiere ich sie vernünftig?


Vielen Dank schon mal für eure Hilfe.


----------



## ClMak (2 Dezember 2018)

Hallo,

du solltest die Bibliothek WagoAppCom verwenden. In dieser Bibliothek findest Du den Baustein *FbSerialInterface_cpt*.
Die genannte Bibliothek wird mit der e!Cockpit Installation mitgeliefert.

https://www.wago.com/de/d/15923

VG
ClMak


----------



## Luesterklemme (4 Dezember 2018)

Hey ClMak,

vielen Dank für den Hinweis. Nachdem ich durch einiges  an weiterer Recherche nun auch herausgefunden habe, wie de  entsprechenden FB-Eingänge zu belegen sind, funktioniert es endlich.

Hier zu Dokumentationszwecken mal mein lauffähiges Programm.




EINx und AUSx sind jeweils digitale Ein und Ausgänge (Schalter/ Taster und LEDs) über die ich das Testprogramm bediene.
Bei Betätigung von EIN0 (Schalter) wird die Serielle Schnittstelle geöffnet. Bei betätigen von EIN1 (Taster) wird der String "Hallo Wago!" gesendet.


LG


----------

